# HOT!



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

What a week western washington has been having. Our real highs usually hit around ninety to nintey five during the summer here. Sunday, Seattle was at 102 degrees. A record high! Today they are estimating 110 degrees by three o clock. My thermometor says 100 right now its quarter after one. We dont have air conditioning like people who get these highs on a yearly basis. We have fans set all over the place and im still sweating. Thinking about heading down to the water soon....The nights dont offer much relief last night it didnt get below ninety till after midnight.
My cats dont want to come in the house for good reason. Yesturday evening i put some ice cubes out on the deck and fizz my manx was rolling around on them. 
On top of that we are having whats known as a red tide. The seaweed on the east side of the island in blooming. The entire town of Freeland (where i live) smells like something died. and the weather isnt making things any better. when the tide heads out it leaves a large amount of the stuff on the beach, where it basically cooks in the hot sun.
I was watching the news at six, swamp coolers are sold out across western washington. They showed one of the local home depots putting out an entire pallet of fans, they were gone in less then twenty minutes. We have several fans going and are buying dry ice on a daily basis, to put in front of the fans. it makes a little cooler air. My brothers dug out one of my horse watering troughs when they got home from work and filled it with cold water just to sit in it. I saw one family on the news who didnt have a pool so they put a tarp in the bed of their truck and filled it with water. ******* swimming pool. 
The local fire departments have set up cooling stations as well as their hoses out in parks for people to drench themselves in. The warmer weather has brought a couple of thunderstorms in and there was one big brush fire. Also a couple of power outages due to heat. 
Another problem they said were running into is community wells are getting really low. We had a little bit of rain last week but it wasnt enough to do much.
Well get through it though. we're finding ways.
beth


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh Beth......I feel for you guys.....My daughter lives out there, Yelm, she calls every day telling me how horrible it is and a lot of people out there don't have air conditioning......my daughter has a new home, but no central air....she has a nice window unit, but it keeps blowing the breaker trying to keep up. I was in Oklahoma last week visiting my sons family and it was 107! I have not felt temps like that since growing up in Dallas and I do not miss the summers down there. 
I pray ray: that relief comes to you guys soon.....when your not use to those kind of temps it is just awful.
Stay inside and cool, Denise


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH man, I am so sorry. We have really nice weather here. I rains everyday and things are green finally.

While we were at the County fair, we only had the air conditioner on once, normally it is every day.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow! yeah that really must suck....or stink which ever. but that's like unbearable heat.

i'm getting pretty pissed at the weather here too. about 60F so its not cold, but its raining for three or four straight days, with a week more rain. the pens are very mucky and grrrrrr. 

the weather certainly has been weird throughout the nation


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I was just about to post something about how stinkin' hot it is around here!!! I am hating it sooooo much! Today, it is supposed to be 106 and it hasn't been this hot here ever, or at least I can't remember it ever being this hot. It's awful. . . makes me not want to do anything but sit in front of the AC. 

It's supposed to cool down this weekend, just a bit, and then get cooler next week (90's, not that cool). But of course, I am leaving for Rome on Sunday and it'll probably be super hot over there. Yeah. :roll:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL! From Arizona, @ a comfortable 102.... 

That sounds terrible. I know how it can be. One day I'm going to move up to the North West, and I'm getting an air conditioner just for that reason! It doesn't happen up there that often, but when it does it is miserable! And speaking of miserable, it's that way down here too. Only, we have the cooking stink of horse poo/pee blowing up here.

Dayna


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah the main problem is not only do alot of folks not have AC, we are just not used to heat like this.

Having all the doors & windows open & a fan on just doesnt cut it.
Im filling a 15 gal tub 3 times a day for goats. The dogs wont eat till way early morning when its a little cooler. 
Beth isnt there any kind of breeze there at all? Oops maybe that might not help with all the stuff cooking during ebb. :greengrin: 

4:15 pm its 90 in the shade.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

My daughter called me on her way home tonight, her car showed 104 outside temp! Her best friends have no air conditioning and eveywhere they went and called are SOLD OUT of window units! She called them and told them to bring their pups and come stay with her, my son-in-law left yesterday for Iraq so she could use some company right now.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Dang, that's hot. I sure hope the heat is not headed this way. That is something I could definitely do without. We don't have air conditioning either... :worried:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Just talked to some people from New York. They are having the kind of weather we normally have this time of year.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nope theres no breeze coming off the water. Its eleven thirty right now and still around ninety. the forecasts are actually showing us as one of the cooler parts of western washington but area termometers are showing us way hotter then what the news is saying. I saw we made the national news for our weather. i did end up going down to the beach today. it was packed. The water was a nice temperature. And thats saying a lot as it is puget sound we're talking here. But standing o the beach out of the water was just as hot anywhere else. 
They say by friday we are suposed to get more normal and cooler tems of ninety. But then next week it could start climbing again. 
Like you guys said i think the bieest things are we are just not used to these kids of temps. 
beth


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

WOW with those temps. It's humid here (better than all the rain we've had), but I'm not about to complain considering what you're experiencing. I can't even imagine trying to sleep with those night temps.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Eeewwww...that's worse than us and we're in the desert part of WA! It's been really hot here the past week...maybe 100-101 degrees daily. We actually got a heavy rain yesterday which was refreshing...but it lasted for 5 min. Makes me thankful we've got air conditioning and a big pool to cool off in! But it's still hot....I can't imagine having no cold air in 102 degree weather! Sending good thoughts and prayers for some cold air!! ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The heat is so miserable ....I know exactly where your coming from.....we are getting the unbearable... 110 degree's here in California to..... :doh: :help: :hug:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

its a whole eighteen degrees coolor today but still hot. I had a friend that was in eastern washignton all last week and then came home to this she said its hotter over here then it was over there. I dont know that thaqt has ever happened before?
beth


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I just saw on the news that somewhere in Washington I believe they said, that the asphalt was melting :shocked:. Now that is hot.

Here in CO today the high is 62, and you would think it was fall around here as cold and wet as it is. I have to say that I am loving it. I know they also said on the news that the stores were getting special shipments of fans and things. An Ace hardware had 220 fan come in and they were sold in 10 minutes.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm hating this weather :help: I've always loved Fall!! Thankfully I'm getting the RV ready to go camping and we've been staying in there since it has A/C. The goats have been taking the heat pretty well. The dogs on the other hand think they're dying. I would love some 60 degree weather right now.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

107 yesterday downtown Snohomish!!! That's unheard of! 30mi north of Seattle.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

It's 97* here now, so cooled down quite a bit from yesterday and the day before. Thank goodness.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

107 in Snohomish!! No way!! My gosh...I have never heard of it ever being that hot! I think it hit about 102 here today.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Fraid so KW, I wouldnt have believed it either but for todays newspaper with a pic of the temp.
Gotta say Im thankful for no mud. 
And ya'all have permission if I complain about the cold & rain this winter to give me the frying pan on the head.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Lol isnt that the truth. Us washingtonians just cant seem to be happy huh? we complain about the rain and snow and long winters....then it gets hot and we complain.
LOL
beth


----------

